# PSA - Walmart liquidating WiiU Inventory.  $2 Amiibos & controllers.



## jimbo13 (Apr 18, 2017)

Your mileage may very, being extremely rural I don't have a lot of competition but I scored big at Walmart this morning.

Wii-U Wired Fight pads, Zelda & Mario editions. $2 each.
Amiibo's.  Mario 30th, Ryu, Twilight princess Link, Tom Nook & Mabel $2 each
Official deluxe Sensor bar $2
Leather-ish 3DS zelda pouch $6


----------



## swabbo (Apr 18, 2017)

Wish we had Walmart


----------



## jamezfat (Apr 21, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Your mileage may very, being extremely rural I don't have a lot of competition but I scored big at Walmart this morning.
> 
> Wii-U Wired Fight pads, Zelda & Mario editions. $2 each.
> Amiibo's.  Mario 30th, Ryu, Twilight princess Link, Tom Nook & Mabel $2 each
> ...


Wow my Wal-Mart has stuff cheap but not that low!


----------



## MrVojo (Apr 24, 2017)

jimbo13 said:


> Your mileage may very, being extremely rural I don't have a lot of competition but I scored big at Walmart this morning.
> 
> Wii-U Wired Fight pads, Zelda & Mario editions. $2 each.
> Amiibo's.  Mario 30th, Ryu, Twilight princess Link, Tom Nook & Mabel $2 each
> ...


 Mother of god. That's amazing dude! I must check my local walmart now to see if they have anything. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 24, 2017)

I wonder how much Nintendo's getting out of this...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 24, 2017)

*checks cqe*
"Wii U Pro Controller 247pln"
*closes browser*
lucky americans -w-


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 24, 2017)

no reduced deluxe console no buy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

-looks at walmart.com- WHAT TH F*CK? $*499!!!!!!!!*


----------

